# cold air intake disturbance



## token420 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a 97 240sx and recently installed a cold air intake for better performance. A few days ago my car started to drive roughly and stalling when the throttle was not engaged. I had a diagnostic test run, and they said the intake was messing with the mass air flow sensor; this being around 600+ dollars to fix. Is there an alternative solution to this problem; like maybe a new computer chip? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i'd check the plug to the maf, clean it with carb cleaner, and try that out. i've never heard of this problem being caused by an intake.


----------



## token420 (Jan 11, 2007)

What I was told was replacing the maf would not guarantee the problem would be fixed. What did you guys do when you installed your cold air intake?


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

+1 cleaning MAF w/ carb cleaner


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

oh, also where is your maf located in the intake? are there any adapters on it? are you sure it's not installed backwards? i've seen MANY people make that mistake. also, check for a vacuum leak.


----------

